# Looking for a Cockatiel Breeder in US & Canada



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey everyone!

Its been years since I have been on this forum, allot has changed. A majority of my birds were rescues with unknown ages, and have moved onto the rainbow bridge. :angel:

That said, I'm currently looking for a Cockatiel breeder in the US or Canada that breeds high quality handfed tiels. Looking specifically at Saddleback Pieds, or pieds with very very little pie on them, Whitefaces (all variations) as well as Lutinos (without the bald spot.)

I am located in Canada but will be flying the two birds in my lap in cabin. I want to support ethical breeders, the quality of my birds & how they were raised matters to me.

Please recommend any breeders you know that would fit this criteria, Thank you 

Edit: I do remember a great breeder on this forum that went by the name SRTiels (Susanne) and wanted to ask if any of you knew a way to track her down as well! I know its been years, but worth a shot!


----------



## Daytontiel (Feb 24, 2019)

Have you ever thought about going to cockatiels society shows?
I think both National cockatiel society and American cockatiel society have show at least once a year plus more regional shows. Usually, these show have sell section, you can find ideal birds there and You have good chance to meet many top breeders from around US and Canada.


----------



## Jaylach (Jan 14, 2018)

Here is at least a partial list of registered cockatiel breeders in the United States sorted by state.
https://www.beautyofbirds.com/cockatielbreeders.html


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendations guys! 

Ive had the more hits looking at the Canadian Cockatiel Society show breeder list. But have yet to find a good breeder..


----------

